# Pegboard Hooks that stay put



## longgone

I bought several 2×4 sheets of the plastic pegboard several years ago at Lowes and really find them to be an improvement over the traditional masonite pegboard. They did not carry the plastic hooks, so I just might order some from this company. I also recently bought 4 of the 16×16 plastic pegboards for those spots needing a smaller section. I bought those in black since they did not carry the white…but i do like the white much better.


----------



## thirdrail

Thanks to this review, I bought the trial package, tried them and they are the best thing I've tried. Way better than any metal ones and even better than Talon Hooks. I was so impressed that I've done a 12 foot wall with the 32×24 panels. Without having to bother with furring strips they go in fast! Also the panels are relatively inexpensive and are a lot lighter than dealing with big panels of pegboard. Now I'm waiting for an additional order to replace the 1/8 masonite pegboard on the other side of the wall.
I wish they had a few more shapes but will will make some multiple tool holders out of wood and use these pegs to mount it on the pegboard.
This is one new product that is really worth while and I wouldn't have learned of it without brtech's review. Thanks!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Great timing for me. Thanks. I just hung 4 16×16 of the plastic pegboard I found at HD. I was about to order Talons again (I used them on the automotive side last year), but I think I'll give these a try instead.


----------

